# Sliding Rear Window



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey Guys,

I just bought a '89 F250 and the sliding rear windows need replacing. Do you know where I can find replacements? Thanks in advance!

The Cutting Edge Kid!

'02 GMC Sierra Ext Cab w/7'2" Western LSX
'89 F250 w/7'6" Western Pro Plow


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Check with some aftermarket truck suppliers,or local auto glass shops.

There are many grades of quality on the market,get a nice one.C.R. Lawrence (or CRL) is one of the better ones,they even have a power slider.If you want tinted,buy it pre-tinted,as they don't scratch like aftermarket tint film does.

They are easy to install too,just pop the old one out,and slide the new one in with a new gasket.

You can go the link below to browse what they have.You have to be a dealer to buy direct,just pick what you want and go to a local place that carries them.We are a dealer,and have very few problems with them.

CRL Slider applications


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Chris those power sliders kick azz,about what do they run$?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I only have CDN pricing,but a PS-950,which fits the older fords if I remember correctly,retails for about $599.00 plus install up here,we buy them much less.Most of the part numbers are pretty close in pricng.

I think US is about $350 retail,from what I have seen in the US literature.There is a good markup on these,so you have room to wheel and deal.


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*Sliding Rear Windows*

Wyldman,

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll check it out.

Thannks,
The Cutting Edge Kid!


----------

